# Accident while knitting.



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Needless to say, my habit of eating on a TV tray in the living room, isn't the best thing to do. Also having your latest knitting project sitting on the end table while eating isn't either. I've been on antibiotic for about a week, and was takings my meds with my coffee. Not a good choice either. Choked on the pill and spit coffee on my knitting. I didn't notice because my hand went right to my mouth, and I thought I caught it all. After I finished eating, I picked up my knitting and there was a coffee stain about the size of a quarter on my pretty white cotton yarn. I took it to the sink and rinsed it and it wouldn't come out. Then I put soap on it. Still there. Finally I used a drop of bleach directly on the spot and I think it came out. Of course I can't work on it tonight either because it's wet. I was only about a quarter of the way into my project, and wondered if I should just start again, and frog the one that got wet if I need the yarn to finish?


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

I once dropped the ball of cotton into my red wine. Stain never came out - says something about drinking alcohol and knitting at the same time! Wait and see what it's like when it dries. May be OK.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think it will be okay. I have even bleached cotton that says "use non-clorine bleach only" on it. Just rinse completely.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> Needless to say, my habit of eating on a TV tray in the living room, isn't the best thing to do. Also having your latest knitting project sitting on the end table while eating isn't either. I've been on antibiotic for about a week, and was takings my meds with my coffee. Not a good choice either. Choked on the pill and spit coffee on my knitting. I didn't notice because my hand went right to my mouth, and I thought I caught it all. After I finished eating, I picked up my knitting and there was a coffee stain about the size of a quarter on my pretty white cotton yarn. I took it to the sink and rinsed it and it wouldn't come out. Then I put soap on it. Still there. Finally I used a drop of bleach directly on the spot and I think it came out. Of course I can't work on it tonight either because it's wet. I was only about a quarter of the way into my project, and wondered if I should just start again, and frog the one that got wet if I need the yarn to finish?


My BH found some yarn in a bag that was soaking wet. I took an old pair of panty hose and cut the legs off then in half. I took the sections that were not closed (the toe was) and tied a knot, stuck the yarn in each piece and closed them up. He then took the 4 skeins and threw them into the drier. Took just over an hour to dry but they dried nicely. The straight bleach may weaken the fibers but try my suggestion above for drying the skein and see what happens before frogging your project.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

It depends on what you are making and how it will be used. It has been my experience that "spot bleaching" makes a weak spot in the fabric that will continue to deteriorate as the item gets used and laundered. Since you are not that far into the project, I would recommend frogging it and disposing of the yarn that you put bleach on.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

knitcrochetlover said:


> My BH found some yarn in a bag that was soaking wet. I took an old pair of panty hose and cut the legs off then in half. I took the sections that were not closed (the toe was) and tied a knot, stuck the yarn in each piece and closed them up. He then took the 4 skeins and threw them into the drier. Took just over an hour to dry but they dried nicely. The straight bleach may weaken the fibers but try my suggestion above for drying the skein and see what happens before frogging your project.


I couldn't do that, my project is still on the needles. This project has been a trial anyway. I'm having to go by metrics, and I'm not that good at converting from inches. My needle choice has been in suspect all along and I'm not sure if I figured the gauge right or not. I really was just winging it at this point. I had to frog it more than I like and some of the stitches don't look up to snuff either. Most people would say it looks fine, but I'm afraid I'm getting fussy in my old age.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

grandmasue said:


> I once dropped the ball of cotton into my red wine. Stain never came out - says something about drinking alcohol and knitting at the same time! Wait and see what it's like when it dries. May be OK.


LOL - sounds like something I would do. I can't imbibe and knit simply because after a bit I find myself knitting the same row over and over and complaining that the pattern is all screwed up!


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> LOL - sounds like something I would do. I can't imbibe and knit simply because after a bit I find myself knitting the same row over and over and complaining that the pattern is all screwed up!


I do the same thing! Actually getting ready to do it now


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I too think the bleached spot...you said you applied it "straight" will weaken the fiber. A non-chlorine bleach might have been a better choice 20/20 hindsight! If you think you have plenty of yarn, I'd frog back to the weak spot and tie in fresh yarn and go from there. 
My knitting spot gets pretty cluttered too. Have to have the TV program guide and the remote handy and maybe the phone if I think the kids might call. A drink.....a cookie....Joan 8060


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a friend whose family owns a dry cleaning business. They make a paste of Biz to use on tough stains, it works. I tried it on an OLD blood stain, took it right out. My boss bought a quilt at an estate sale that had a stain, it worked on it, too. I'm a believer!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Wrong guage, irregular stitches and weakened yarn. Sounds like a candidate for starting over.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Di-an said:


> I do the same thing! Actually getting ready to do it now


I would join you from across the fiberops, but I have been procrastinating with work and Monday morning deadlines come sooner than I care to think about, so I don't dare! I will instead toast you with my wine glass of Crystal Lite!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

tired n' cranky said:


> I have a friend whose family owns a dry cleaning business. They make a paste of Biz to use on tough stains, it works. I tried it on an OLD blood stain, took it right out. My boss bought a quilt at an estate sale that had a stain, it worked on it, too. I'm a believer!


That sounds like a great idea - I also wonder if soaking it in that Oxy stuff would work.

I'll have to pick up some of that Biz stuff and try it on my grandsons mishaps (I'm certainly not going to own up to my own!).


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I dropped a cola soda on a ball of crochet thread. Tried washing some came out and I figured I would finish project and stain the whole thing. But the project was unwashed and the thread was washed so the gauge was off. Ended trashing it all.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Wrong guage, irregular stitches and weakened yarn. Sounds like a candidate for starting over.


Think you're right. I won't be happy if it has a bad spot. My only problem is that I bought this yarn at a shop about 5 hours from my home and it's really nice yarn to just throw away. I'm starting over and hope I learned from my past errors while knitting this one and get it right this time. I was thinking of starting over anyway, because of some of the uneven stitches I got from frogging earlier. I really just had to vent a little.


----------



## anneleprieur (Dec 3, 2011)

you should complete the sweater , then let it soak in Resolve Crystal white it is a powder ,I did the same thing spilled tea on the white sweater and it came out after soaking 
not sure were you live but I am sure it is sold
Good Luck 
Annie


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I couldn't do that, my project is still on the needles. This project has been a trial anyway. I'm having to go by metrics, and I'm not that good at converting from inches. My needle choice has been in suspect all along and I'm not sure if I figured the gauge right or not. I really was just winging it at this point. I had to frog it more than I like and some of the stitches don't look up to snuff either. Most people would say it looks fine, but I'm afraid I'm getting fussy in my old age.


 :lol: same here. Once you finish it follow the yarn manufacturing washing instructions and it may come out great. Good luck.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't you use the "ruined" yarn to make dish clothes or maybe a dish towel for your own use?


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

anneleprieur said:


> you should complete the sweater , then let it soak in Resolve Crystal white it is a powder ,I did the same thing spilled tea on the white sweater and it came out after soaking
> not sure were you live but I am sure it is sold
> Good Luck
> Annie


I've already started it again. This is a verigated yarn with little bits of pink, blues and yellows, so it's not completely white. It's specialty shop yarn so I wouldn't use it for dish cloths or anything like that, so starting over makes the most since. I wasn't all that happy with the way it was going anyway. It must have been an omen.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

the worst I have done is drop some chocolate on my cross stitch. I immediately washed it off and got most of it out. When I finished the project and did the final wash it all came out! yeah!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi, I work in the bridal department, and the dresses get all manner stains on them, from the moms bringing cheetos as a snack for their little ones to eat while Mom tries on wedding dresses, baby cries wants to go to mom and of course she has to hold them, anyway, we use hydrogen peroxide on our 2,000.00 wedding dresses, straight out of the bottle, use a q-tip , and hold a double pApertowel under the stain, keep dabbing the stain with the q-tip and before you know it it will be gone, it does not need to be washed out, dries fast nad does not weaken the fabric. hope this helps,

God Bless


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

I have to say I would start over, at the mo you only stand to lose 1/4 of the project, if you continue and the yarn is weak, gauge is off etc you'll have wasted 4 times that.....


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

grandmasue said:


> I once dropped the ball of cotton into my red wine. Stain never came out - says something about drinking alcohol and knitting at the same time! Wait and see what it's like when it dries. May be OK.


ROTFL Grandma Sue! I have a fridge magnet that says "Likes To Knit When Slightly Lit". Never a good idea. Always leads to frogging!


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I would have just soaked the garment in cold water.
Then I would have used the tiniest spot of washing up liquid - in UK we have Fairy which is fab for stain removal. I tend not to use bleach - it could have turned the garment yellowy or rotted the fabric. Hope it all works out for you. Resolution and we've all been there probably: no food and drink round our projects


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm told that white wine poured over a red wine stain works - shame to waste the wine but ... then rinse off after say 30 minutes


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> LOL - sounds like something I would do. I can't imbibe and knit simply because after a bit I find myself knitting the same row over and over and complaining that the pattern is all screwed up!


Oh dear I did that last night...I hope no one heard what I called the poor innocent pattern-designer.


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you have Vanish Oxyaction in the US? There are several versions, spot remover, carpet cleaner, washing machine additive etc. and they all work marvellously.The spot remover is especially good - I haven't found any stain that it doesn't remove. Just dab it on, leave a few minutes and then rinse off.


----------



## TheGlamGran (Mar 5, 2013)

If you want to try washing it, you could put in a lifeline through the stitches on the needles, tie them together at the ends and take the stitches off the needles. It sounds like you might be happier starting over anyway.


----------



## Torti (Jun 15, 2011)

What is frogging please.


----------



## Peas and Carrots (Feb 2, 2012)

Fells Naptha soap works wonders on coffee stains! I just found some at WalMart for $.98 bar. I bought a few, unwrapped them all so they would harden, and put all but one in the laundry room. If you knit a little pouch for the bar, then you have a ready made scrubber for stubborn stains on knit projects. I wouldn't use something strong on all-over washing, but this works beautifully on little stains like you had. (It also works great on very dirty, sticky, or grease stained hands, and is gentle enough to use on little boys dirty paws)!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

What is Biz?


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Torti said:


> What is frogging please.


Rip-it, Rip-it

Sounds sort of like a frog, don't you think?


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

rtk1219 said:


> Hi, I work in the bridal department, and the dresses get all manner stains on them, from the moms bringing cheetos as a snack for their little ones to eat while Mom tries on wedding dresses, baby cries wants to go to mom and of course she has to hold them, anyway, we use hydrogen peroxide on our 2,000.00 wedding dresses, straight out of the bottle, use a q-tip , and hold a double pApertowel under the stain, keep dabbing the stain with the q-tip and before you know it it will be gone, it does not need to be washed out, dries fast nad does not weaken the fabric. hope this helps,
> 
> God Bless


Thanks for this advice! I'm going to go out and buy some peroxide.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

fincherlrf said:


> What is Biz?


Laundry booster. Stain remover for laundry.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I couldn't do that, my project is still on the needles. This project has been a trial anyway. I'm having to go by metrics, and I'm not that good at converting from inches. My needle choice has been in suspect all along and I'm not sure if I figured the gauge right or not. I really was just winging it at this point. I had to frog it more than I like and some of the stitches don't look up to snuff either. Most people would say it looks fine, but I'm afraid I'm getting fussy in my old age.


I was just wondering if you were aware that most measuring tapes have Metric on one side and Imperial on the other. This might make your calculations easier.

http://www.metric-conversions.org/converter.htm

There are also many resources on line that might prove helpful. Good luck and I would start over and not use the bleached portion.


----------



## jorice47 (Oct 14, 2011)

The best spot remover I have ever used is Grandma's Secret Spot Remover. You can usually find it in quiltshops or even hardware stores. The ladies at a local thrift shop use it to wash "baby stains" out of infant clothing, and everything just sparkles. It has no harsh chemicals so it is gentle on the fibers.
This almost rivals the night I spilled a margarita on my computerized sewing machine at an all night sew-in at the quilt shop...fried the motherboard!


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

my mom dropped tea on a crocheted cotton tablecloth and it wouldn't come out. The dry cleaner suggested she soak the whole thing in diluted tea. It came out a lovely beige colour


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> Needless to say, my habit of eating on a TV tray in the living room, isn't the best thing to do. Also having your latest knitting project sitting on the end table while eating isn't either. I've been on antibiotic for about a week, and was takings my meds with my coffee. Not a good choice either. Choked on the pill and spit coffee on my knitting. I didn't notice because my hand went right to my mouth, and I thought I caught it all. After I finished eating, I picked up my knitting and there was a coffee stain about the size of a quarter on my pretty white cotton yarn. I took it to the sink and rinsed it and it wouldn't come out. Then I put soap on it. Still there. Finally I used a drop of bleach directly on the spot and I think it came out. Of course I can't work on it tonight either because it's wet. I was only about a quarter of the way into my project, and wondered if I should just start again, and frog the one that got wet if I need the yarn to finish?


This is so funny! Sorry for laughing but it made my day. You only did 1/4 of knitting so I would frog it and start over. 
I've also been there.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Hydrogen peroxide, put on a towel and then out in the sun. Works wonders


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been knitting a shawl in silky white yarn. The other evening I was knitting away, totally oblivious to the fact that my husband had put his coffee cup down on the floor, close to my feet. I only realized when the yarn i was using began to feel wet. When I glanced down the yarn was trailing in the coffee cup as it journeyed up towards the knitting needles. I cut the yarn and rejoined. I have had endless problems knitting this shawl and this was just one more ...
:x


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I agree, I think using bleach was the wrong thing to do. Not only will it weaken the yarn, the area may start to yellow a bit. I would frog it. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Seltzer is one to use on wine stains and may work on others as well.

I tend to reach for an enzyme based product which removes most organic stains.

And what is this Biz stuff?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Froggy, froggy, groggy!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Be cautious if you use Oxyclean. I left a stained doily soaking in an Oxyclean solution in the bathroom sink overnight and in the morning it was eaten away where it had touched the metal drain.
White wine works on red wine stains, as long as you get to them right away. And if it doesn't work, you can finish off the bottles and you won't care.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

"Frog"/"Frogging" are new terms for me. They are acronyms for??? Thanks!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd wait and see if the spot comes out. If it does, you're fine, of course. If it doesn't, you can always start again. 

Hazel, hoping the spot comes out


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Carrot top, no advice; just want to say hi from an ex neighbor. I have lived in Zanesville and grew up in New Concord.


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Maybe a Tide Stick or other spot remover?


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Dawn, dish washing soap. 

Recommended by a friend and have tried on all sorts of stains, including some that were set by repeated washing and drying.

Amazed that it works but it does.

If it were me, I'd frog back to the bleached area and discard that section of yarn. It will be weak, maybe yellow over time as many others have said.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wonderful Site This Is!!! I 'searched' frog/frogging, found out exactly what it means. Have done that for many years, just didn't know what I was doing! Also learned difference between frog and tink. Love these knitting terms!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

loisdenise said:


> Wrong guage, irregular stitches and weakened yarn. Sounds like a candidate for starting over.
> 
> What she said. If you aren't that far from it anyway, why take the chance?


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

judib630 said:


> "Frog"/"Frogging" are new terms for me. They are acronyms for??? Thanks!


I picked the term up here on Knitting Paradise. It means ripping out your work. Maybe it means For Ripping Out Goofy 
Garments


----------



## rockytopp (May 24, 2012)

It sounds like you have talked yourself into doing over....I completely understand that choice. But wanted to let everyone know that the best stain remover I have found for my laundry and believe it would work well on your cotton yarn is a mixture of 1 part peroxide and 1 part Dawn dishwashing liquid, the blue liquid. I have take stains out of knit t-shirts even after they have been washed and dried with the stain in, and usually it is coffee stains. You don't have to worry about it turning anything blue because the peroxide turns the dawn to clear. My daughter used it on a white cotton blouse that had lipstick on it, and it took out every speck.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Wrong guage, irregular stitches and weakened yarn. Sounds like a candidate for starting over.


Yeppers. I agree.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

It is my experience that Oxyclean will take out any stain - it took red wine out of my light carpeting


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Try locating the correct Carbona (found in supermarkets - sometimes in Joanne's). There is one for coffee stains, one for red wine, etc. It works all the time. They are very inexpensive.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I couldn't do that, my project is still on the needles. This project has been a trial anyway. I'm having to go by metrics, and I'm not that good at converting from inches. My needle choice has been in suspect all along and I'm not sure if I figured the gauge right or not. I really was just winging it at this point. I had to frog it more than I like and some of the stitches don't look up to snuff either. Most people would say it looks fine, but I'm afraid I'm getting fussy in my old age.


Sounds like this is just the excuse you need to stop knitting this pattern and start over on something else. Rip out what you already kitted when it is dry and cut out the bleached part.Only use this part of the yarn if you need it at the end.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Chalk it up to experience. Sounds like you have already learned from this "misadventure." If it looks OK when dry, just continue on with your knitting. I often find that my "first" knitting or beading project is a "trial run" and once finished, put my own
take on the pattern and colorways for the next one that always
comes out even more wonderful. We all need a learning curve.
Happy knitting. It's all in the process that makes us happy.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

My thoughts on straight bleach is the risk of yellowing. I would have tried the OXY stuff or old fashioned Borax. Hope no damage was done.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> Sounds like this is just the excuse you need to stop knitting this pattern and start over on something else. Rip out what you already kitted when it is dry and cut out the bleached part.Only use this part of the yarn if you need it at the end.


I'm already re-knitting the same pattern. It's a really cute play suit, if newborns play that is. I'm not going to reuse the bleached part of the yarn, even though whether it's weakened or not wouldn't matter much, as newborns done\'t wear things for long anyway. I have really learned some really good stain tips and will use them in the future if needed. Thanks to all my knitting friends for helping me make my choice.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I'm already re-knitting the same pattern. It's a really cute play suit, if newborns play that is. I'm not going to reuse the bleached part of the yarn, even though whether it's weakened or not wouldn't matter much, as newborns done\'t wear things for long anyway. I have really learned some really good stain tips and will use them in the future if needed. Thanks to all my knitting friends for helping me make my choice.


I hope you get it finished and post it on here for us to see. Good Luck, Fiona


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

grandmasue said:


> I once dropped the ball of cotton into my red wine. Stain never came out - says something about drinking alcohol and knitting at the same time! Wait and see what it's like when it dries. May be OK.


I find when I drink wine and knit I cannot keep the stitch count right....more frogging than knitting occurs...I guess I should either lay off the wine or just do simple projects when enjoying a glass of wine.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

If your yarn is acrylic, the bleach shouldn't hurt it and the stain should come out. If your yarn is a natural or near-natural fiber you may not be so lucky. 
I spilled most of a very large latte on my knitting and didn't realize it had reached the knitting until I dug it out of the bag a few weeks later. I soaked it in plain water overnight, squeezed the water out then soaked again with wool wash for another over-night bath. The dried on coffee dregs all came out. I was very lucky. It was acrylic, so I was sure nothing would stain it, but the dried on coffee and cream was pretty resistant.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

loisdenise said:


> Wrong guage, irregular stitches and weakened yarn. Sounds like a candidate for starting over.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe you could use the cotton yarn you frog, for face cloths, soft yarn , re-use!


----------



## kidder3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Shout, if used on a stain right away takes just about anything out. Hydrogen peroxide is my other staple. It takes out coffee,blood & wine stains if used immediately. I keep them in stock. I also use shout on carpet spots.


----------



## cbchurchill (Nov 29, 2012)

I have used this even on my light gray carpeting. 1/4 cup water with 1/4 cup white vinegar it came completely out no coffee stain.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

i have cluttered knitting area - magazines yet to be read, crossword puzzle books with half finished crosswords, library book to finish reading and get back to the library in three days, and recorded TV programs from PBS and Knowledge Network (local BC site) to watch...that's when i do my knitting at home. i spilled some tea on a project, but just cut out the stained part and kept going. worked quite well actually!!! good luck...what are you knitting?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

If after drying you cannot see any difference in the area, then leave it, but take it to a window to inspect the area in natural light. I guess we all have done these kind of things. I can beat you though. I dropped an open bottle of deep red nail polish onto my knitting. Right in the middle of a nearly completed wool/silk pullover. Since I believed there probably was nothing to do except cry (the same bottle also spilled on the carpet !) Anyway, I took acitone kept pouring it through the knit. I thought it would eat up the yarn too, but it actually came out without a trace. My carpet did not fair as well, had to cut and patch, and it now is hidden under a chair.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

meetoo said:


> i have cluttered knitting area - magazines yet to be read, crossword puzzle books with half finished crosswords, library book to finish reading and get back to the library in three days, and recorded TV programs from PBS and Knowledge Network (local BC site) to watch...that's when i do my knitting at home. i spilled some tea on a project, but just cut out the stained part and kept going. worked quite well actually!!! good luck...what are you knitting?


It's called Short Play Suit by Sandnes Mandarin Petit. It;s Mandarin Petit yarn. It's a very dainty little thing. It's for my first unborn granddaughter.


----------



## missmaggi (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's another sugestion. I have used a tablespoon of dishwasher powder in a cup of warm water to dissolve completely. Place your knitted item in the sink with luke warm water. Add the dissolved power and let it sit. Depending on the severity of the stain it might be an all night soak. It has wokrked for me on a knitted wedding dress I made on my knitting machine. Some of the oils from my machine got on the white yarns. Works on nature and synthetic fibers.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My mom said never put straight bleach on fabric or you end up with a hole. It may not show up for a while, maybe even after a couple or more washings.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> . I was only about a quarter of the way into my project, and wondered if I should just start again, and frog the one that got wet if I need the yarn to finish?


I learned first in Architectural Drafting and then in Interior Design school NEVER to put anything anywhere near my drawings, and later taught my own interior design students the same thing. Can't tell you how many times it paid off that my tea, coffee, or coke got spilled----elsewhere----and I thanked my original instructors for drilling that lesson into my head. But like someone told me once, when you make a mistake, it's very fortunate because you never have to do THAT again! :-D


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a good reason to switch to vodka.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

lindaspinney said:


> This is a good reason to switch to vodka.


GREAT SOLUTION!!!


----------



## SharonKH (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't drink & I mess up all the time, I've gotten pretty godd at "going backwards" to the point of my mistake, especially on intricate designs on afghans.


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> GREAT SOLUTION!!!


YES!!!!


----------



## cjones1022 (Jun 23, 2013)

I had a really BAD experience with using bleach on cotton yarn. Even though I used yarn from the same lot, it was old and some of it was discolored. I used bleach on the off-colored yarn and when I next washed the sweater, the yarn disintegrated (and I really liked that sweater).


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't mean to laugh at your situation, BUT I was roaring. You should write for comedy shows. Reading about that was hilarious!!! Sorry you choked and sorry about the stain on your knitting but it was a very funny story. Glad you are OK.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

joanh8060 said:


> I too think the bleached spot...you said you applied it "straight" will weaken the fiber. A non-chlorine bleach might have been a better choice 20/20 hindsight! If you think you have plenty of yarn, I'd frog back to the weak spot and tie in fresh yarn and go from there.
> My knitting spot gets pretty cluttered too. Have to have the TV program guide and the remote handy and maybe the phone if I think the kids might call. A drink.....a cookie....Joan 8060


I too have had the occasional "oopsie" while knitting in what my kids call "My Nest" need to have everything at hand so I don't have to interrupt. Once got theyarn around my foot and didn't notice til I had been out to the mail box at the front gate. serious frogging.
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Nancy's mom (Jul 5, 2011)

It's such a relief to know that there are quite a few of us who enjoy a little vino whilst knitting! Guess I'm not the lone wino on KP!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I use peroxide on stains works great and will not damage material. I use it on all my synthetics


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> LOL - sounds like something I would do. I can't imbibe and knit simply because after a bit I find myself knitting the same row over and over and complaining that the pattern is all screwed up!


lol..so true!


----------



## sonnie71 (Feb 11, 2013)

You can try a capfull of hydrogen peroxide. It works beautifully on blood but I had a stain on a linen dress (you cannot use bleach on linen) and I tried the usual cleaning items but to no avail. I then put just a capfull of peroxide on it and left it for a while and it came out.


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

What does BH stand for?


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

for stains like that next time try white vinagar and baking soda. sprinkle spot with the baking soda and then sprinkle or drizzle the vinagar over it. It will foam up, leave it for about 5 mins and rinse. stain should be gone. This works on almost every stain I have tried it on. even old ones.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I know it's frustrating to have to frog again but stain or no stain doesn't sound like you are happy with the project. IMHO I think you would feel better just starting over.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

If you are going to give up the yarn, just rip it out and wash the yarn and use later for something else. I wash yarn and use again several times. Always works. You said you really like the yarn. If it is washed the bleach will be out.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lee Carlson said:


> If you are going to give up the yarn, just rip it out and wash the yarn and use later for something else. I wash yarn and use again several times. Always works. You said you really like the yarn. If it is washed the bleach will be out.


I'm already re-doing the project, but I will try not to use the stained part. I only used a drop of diluted bleach, so I don't think it really harmed to yarn. Most of my concern was the blocking effect that might happen after it dried. It was still on my needles and still is.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Let me share a stain remover that I use as a last resort. It usually gets the stain out, but can sometimes change the texture of the fabric. And sometimes, if the item is a polyester and white, it will pick up the color of the Cascade. So, I use it as a last resort and if worse comes to worse, I end up with a cloth for car-washing or something else that a spot won't matter. After all, I can't wear it with the spot, so what the heck!

Take 1/4 cup Cascade automatic dish-washing powder and 1/4 cup Clorox II powdered bleach. Mix it in a bucket of the hottest water from your tap. Soak the stained item in the bucket overnight. In the morning, dump the whole bucket-load, water and item, into your washer (this has become more difficult since I've now got a front-loading washer), and wash the whole mess as you normally would the item. This usually takes out stubborn stains and if not, you've not lost much -- you couldn't wear it with the spot anyhow! ;o)


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

selyasa said:


> What does BH stand for?


I'm guessing "better half" or else it could be "[email protected]@dy husband!


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I couldn't do that, my project is still on the needles. This project has been a trial anyway. I'm having to go by metrics, and I'm not that good at converting from inches. My needle choice has been in suspect all along and I'm not sure if I figured the gauge right or not. I really was just winging it at this point. I had to frog it more than I like and some of the stitches don't look up to snuff either. Most people would say it looks fine, but I'm afraid I'm getting fussy in my old age.


Just an FYI. Don't know if it helps but 2.54 cm = 1 inch. I am a registered nurse and we rounded it and use 2.5 cm = 1 inch. This is what I always use. If its good enough for health care it's good enough for me.


----------

